# hp dv5200tx



## tanmay_rajvanshi (Jul 4, 2006)

i am planning to buy a laptop does any one know how is hp pavilion dv5200tx
i want to know its graphic cards dedicated ram

i have two options either lenovo 3000n100(07684ka) or this hp modelHP DV 5200TX with following specs
Duo T2550 1.73 GHz, 2 MB L2 Cache, 533 MHz FSB
15.4" colour WXGA BrightView
1GB (1 x 1GB) DDR2 SDRAM (667MHZ)
100GB (5400 rpm)
SuperMulti Drive Dual Layer DVD±RW/±R
NVIDIA GeForce® Go 7400 Dedicated Graphics (TurboCache 2.0 Technology upto 512 MB
Rs 65,000.00


----------



## abhishekwithyou (Jul 4, 2006)

well are you sure its 5200? well i bought dv5118tx model,
 with following specifications:-
 t2300 1.66ghz, - core duo
 100gb, 1gb ram, go7400 512mb ram, dvd ram drive.
 15.4' 
 well let me say its an awesome lappy, envy of all who see it, excellent display and sound. very good looking and fast lappy. 
 though lenovo is also good. but in this case this lappy is an outright winner


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah .. Even I was going to buy the model Abhishek is talking about. The website says its available for 65K + taxes. 
I didnt find the model you were talking about.. Are you buying it from abroad or something ..?


----------



## tanmay_rajvanshi (Jul 5, 2006)

abhishekwithyou said:
			
		

> well are you sure its 5200? well i bought dv5118tx model,
> with following specifications:-
> t2300 1.66ghz, - core duo
> 100gb, 1gb ram, go7400 512mb ram, dvd ram drive.
> ...




well it is the newer version of 5118
thanks for replying do you know about the graphics card how much dedicated ram does it have



			
				it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Yeah .. Even I was going to buy the model Abhishek is talking about. The website says its available for 65K + taxes.
> I didnt find the model you were talking about.. Are you buying it from abroad or something ..?



well dv5200tx is the new model
it is available in all the hp  outlets in delhi and lucknow(i am from this place).
go check it out.
thanks for replying


----------



## abhishekwithyou (Jul 7, 2006)

hi man..
 well he dedicated is for sure 256 MB and i thing its 512 only when needed, whether it takes that from sysytem mem or it has it in built i dont have an idea ..
 but graphics are really good, i am play almost all latest games in full settings..


----------



## tanmay_rajvanshi (Jul 7, 2006)

abhishekwithyou said:
			
		

> hi man..
> well he dedicated is for sure 256 MB and i thing its 512 only when needed, whether it takes that from sysytem mem or it has it in built i dont have an idea ..
> but graphics are really good, i am play almost all latest games in full settings..


thanks i am then almost certain to buy this laptop then
how about the noise and heating of the laptop


----------



## abhishekwithyou (Jul 8, 2006)

well i can say that heating effect is there only after 2 or so hours of continous games/..
 which i think is great..
 also there is no sound, only some times in a very quite environment when cpu is being fully utilised then the sound is slightly audible..

 its a piece of awesome beauty...
 go get it...


----------



## tanmay_rajvanshi (Jul 8, 2006)

abhishekwithyou said:
			
		

> well i can say that heating effect is there only after 2 or so hours of continous games/..
> which i think is great..
> also there is no sound, only some times in a very quite environment when cpu is being fully utilised then the sound is slightly audible..
> 
> ...


alright


----------



## GunshotSilence (Sep 19, 2006)

we thinking of buying this for my Indian whistlers' association

part will be paid by the assoc.(which ifounded-for audio editting and karaoke database and general association use) and part by me for my personal and gaming * study use

hows the gaming performance and battery life? and is there much diff between xphome and xp pro?

and are its "altec lansing" mono speakers good?


----------



## tanmay_rajvanshi (Sep 25, 2006)

well its an outstanding machine 
it can play any game
the altec speakers are really nice and by the standard of lappy outstanding
i am fully satisfied with my machine
bye


----------



## GunshotSilence (Sep 25, 2006)

there is bad news

this model has been discontinued
a new 6114tx has been lauched with 512mb ram and 80 gb hdd and geforce 7400go and WINDOWS MEDIA CENTER edition

but im waiting for core2duo laptops


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Sep 25, 2006)

well   am also  buying this laptop  this diwali  so    am  preapred for a ride frm  the  laptop


----------



## GunshotSilence (Sep 25, 2006)

i wud suggest wait till december/jan for new core2duo models

see *www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1895,2009199,00.asp

*www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1895,2009745,00.asp


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Oct 6, 2006)

can anyy  one tell  me which is the bst  time  to  buy the laptop as i  have accumated the money   i  am  thiking to  buy it now in  diwali  but people told me to  wait  till  dec as the pricess will  fall  and
 the main  thing it  i  jst  need the bst  price i  can  wait til  march  mosttt


----------



## Aberforth (Oct 7, 2006)

Well if you need a laptop and wait for the price to fall, it becomes a vicious cycles waiting for the price to fall and you end up waiting and waiting.... 

I recently bought dv5200, yes it is dv5200tx, not 5118. It is newly released with Intel Core Duo T2250 1.73 Ghz processor. I'd say its very fast as CPU usage rarely crosses 40 % even with the most intensive of applications. The RAM is good too for normal usage. The graphics card has 256 MB dedicated memory though I does not have the feel of nVidia 7XXX GTX cards (desktop versions). You can use the BIOs to give 256 MB system memory for graphics which brings it to a total or 512 Mb graphics memory and 750 MB system memory.

The sound driver and card dissapointed me with a few cracks now and then especially when resuming from hibernation. The hard disks too get heated up quite soon, reaches 45 - 50 degrees celcius even with normal operation. It shoots to 50+ very quickly when run a program which access the HDD quite often.

All in all, the laptop is quite good and worth my money both for the sleek looks and amazing performace (for a laptop that is).


----------

